# Luva bella meet up



## Julie

I am getting my juice on August 31st and maybe another one after Thanksgiving towards the end of their selling period. Like Bill said Luva's restaurant is closed so we won't be able to meet there for lunch. There is a Carrabas restaurant down the road in Boardman. Great Italian restaurant. Not sure if they would allow us to bring in our own wines but I can always ask.

So who would be interested?


----------



## ffemt128

Getting close to a due date, I'll probably take a rain check on this one...


----------



## Hokapsig

the first one takes a long time Doug. Besides, you're only an hour away....

What are you picking up Julie?


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug is pregnant?


----------



## Julie

I"m only picking up 2 buckets, Riesling and Chardonnay. I'll be headed up to Walkers later in Sept or early in Oct to pick up about 6 buckets up there.

What???????????? Doug's pregnant! :<


----------



## ffemt128

I'm planning on doing PA juices again this fall. I'll be seeing Dan several times once juice is ready. I still need to make a trip to Walkers. I have abouot 90 gallons on my want list for fall.


----------



## Terry0220

ffemt128 said:


> I'm planning on doing PA juices again this fall. I'll be seeing Dan several times once juice is ready. I still need to make a trip to Walkers. I have abouot 90 gallons on my want list for fall.



Looks like he is avoiding the question,,,but he is planning on seeing Dan several times this year


----------



## ffemt128

Terry0220 said:


> Looks like he is avoiding the question,,,but he is planning on seeing Dan several times this year


 
What question? No more kids in my future unless they are by marriage. Will have a grandson coming in about a month...


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> What question? No more kids in my future unless they are by marriage. Will have a grandson coming in about a month...



Well Doug, congrats on the new grandbaby, you have no idea how happy I am that you and Dan aren't having a baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry0220

Awwww...how nice!! Congrats!!! Glad to hear it now the fun begins,,,,you get to spoil, feed high sugar treats and then send them home!


----------



## Runningwolf

Terry0220 said:


> Looks like he is avoiding the question,,,but he is planning on seeing Dan several times this year



Thats it Terry I'm shutting you off for a week.


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> Thats it Terry I'm shutting you off for a week.



Only a week??? Geez,,I got off easy! LOL


----------



## Hokapsig

Easy Terry, Dan is now a BIG A-List STAR, having an article done on him. I just hope he remembers us little people when the fame goes to his head....


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill you saw that on Facebook today. That was for an upcoming newspaper article. I actually had a magazine spend two days at my house doing photo shoots and interviews for another article.


----------



## ffemt128

Terry0220 said:


> Awwww...how nice!! Congrats!!! Glad to hear it now the fun begins,,,,you get to spoil, feed high sugar treats and then send them home!


 

No, I get to spoil it, not feed it sweets then send it to the third floor. We will have a baby in the house. I'm excited.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Bill you saw that on Facebook today. That was for an upcoming newspaper article. I actually had a magazine spend two days at my house doing photo shoots and interviews for another article.


 

Dan, Are you going to be on the cover of GQ?


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Dan, Are you going to be on the cover of GQ?



LMAO not quite but the magazine is distributed in the Lake Erie Region of the U.S. and Canada. No idea what to expect. Probably will end up being a paragraph.


----------



## Terry0220

Have to wait a week before I can comment


----------



## Runningwolf

Terry0220 said:


> Have to wait a week before I can comment



Oh I didn't mean it was comments you were shut off from!


----------



## Hokapsig

Other than waiting to see Dan as the centerfold for the article, what is the update on the meeting?

I'm taking Dan's advice and getting the Thompson Seedless to use as a base and getting a Dolcetta.


----------



## Hokapsig

ok, after seeing that a certain moderator was tasting her own creations and didn't know that August 31 is Labor Day weekend, how about making the get-together on September 7 as the restaurant should be open by that time at Luva Bella. 

Hopefully Doug will be a grandfather by that time and he can make the party...


----------



## Julie

Ok, ok, I'm guilty. So who is in for the 7th??????


----------



## Hokapsig

count 2 from us AGAIN...


----------



## ffemt128

I could possibly do the 7th and I hope to be a grandfather by then but I doubt it. I just hope it comes before we have to start getting PA juices because those are my weekend trips to NEPA.....I have almost 90 gallons on the list for fall based on rounding up...


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I could possibly do the 7th and I hope to be a grandfather by then but I doubt it. I just hope it comes before we have to start getting PA juices because those are my weekend trips to NEPA.....I have almost 90 gallons on the list for fall based on rounding up...


 
Doug when is her due date?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug when is her due date?


 

She's due the 6th of Sept, her doctors will not let them go more than a week past the due date before they induce.


----------



## Floandgary

Was waiting for the deciding date. We've got the calendar marked for the 7th. I'm picking up 4.


----------



## Julie

It is the 7th, I'm only picking up 2 for now. I am planning on hitting Walkers for about 6 buckets then maybe going back to Luva Bellas 1st of December for a bucket or two.


----------



## ffemt128

Don't think we'll be making it on Saturday. Have fun all...


----------



## Julie

Ok, I'm saying we wait on a meet and greet. LuvaBella will not have their kitchen open this Saturday. We are just going to go and grab our buckets. I will be going back after Thanksgiving, I will post up when that time comes


----------



## Hokapsig

What time will you guys be there? We might just make a drive up to pick ip some buckets and chat while we are there.


----------



## Terry0220

Passing this time, have to go get plants on friday, then over to camp for the weekend. I look forward to the next one,,I sooooo like the meet and greet!! I had so much (I mean I had so much) fun on the last one!! Enjoy!


----------



## ffemt128

Terry0220 said:


> Passing this time, have to go get plants on friday, then over to camp for the weekend. I look forward to the next one,,I sooooo like the meet and greet!! I had so much (I mean I had so much) fun on the last one!! Enjoy!


 

I'm passing as well. Be careful tailgating in the parking lot......


----------



## almargita

Heading to VA this weekend...... Limited space for juice this time, but looking forward for a trip to Presque Isle & Walkers for fresh local juice later in Fall. Carboys still filled with Chilian juice from April....

AL


----------



## Hokapsig

we will be there around 1 to pick up juice.


----------



## Julie

K, not sure on our time.


----------



## Hokapsig

I am assuming that the Queen Bee will be arranging the meeting in March for juice, either at PIWC or Luva Bella?


----------

